# Sorteggio ottavi Champions 2018/2019



## admin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.

Schalke 04-Manchester City
Atletico Madrid-Juventus
Manchester United-PSG[
Tottenham-Borussia Dortmund
Lione-Barcellona
Roma-Porto
Ajax-Real Madrid
Liverpool-Bayern Monaco


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.
> 
> Schalke 04-Manchester City
> Atletico Madrid-Juventus
> ...



Si tolgono subito l'Atletico dalle palle. Pazzesco.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.
> 
> Schalke 04-Manchester City
> Atletico Madrid-Juventus
> ...



Sogno gol di Godin al 95' e interisti che sfottono tutta la vita gli juventini con la garra charruaaaaa


----------



## juventino (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si tolgono subito l'Atletico dalle palle. Pazzesco.



Se riusciamo a passare tra morale alle stelle e squadra che sarebbe oggettivamente ancora più pericolosa fuori subito avremmo praticamente un piede già in finale. Il problema è che l’Atletico in un doppio confronto è davvero durissimo (soltanto il Real negli ultimi anni ha eliminato l’Atletico).


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.
> 
> Schalke 04-Manchester City
> Atletico Madrid-Juventus
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Si tolgono subito l'Atletico dalle palle. Pazzesco.



Scommettiamo che ai quarti beccano la vncente di Roma-Porto?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Sogno gol di Godin al 95' e interisti che sfottono tutta la vita gli juventini con la garra charruaaaaa



Credo che finirà proprio cosi
E se allegri continua su questa strada sarà giusto cosi


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.
> 
> Schalke 04-Manchester City
> Atletico Madrid-Juventus
> ...



L'unica squadra dopo il Barcellona che può mandare a casa i gobbi è proprio l'Atletico. Per me passano gli spagnoli, faranno di tutto per arrivare in fondo, avendo la finale in casa.


----------



## AndresTh98 (17 Dicembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Sogno gol di Godin al 95' e interisti che sfottono tutta la vita gli juventini con la garra charruaaaaa


Io confido nel Cholo Simeone


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.
> 
> Schalke 04-Manchester City
> Atletico Madrid-Juventus
> ...



vedendo i titolari non vedo giocatori scarsi tecnicamente 
sono coperti in tutti i ruoli e il tandem D.Costa Griezmann 
non è roba da poco... attenzione anche a Saul

Roma stra fortunata tra 50 e 50 evita il Bayer Monaco 
il Porto gli ha già eliminati una volta però... spero x loro in una rivincita 

Real Madrid- City e Barca sono già nei Quarti senza problemi

La sfida tra le finaliste x me è: Bayer Monaco - Liverpool 
una delle 2 va in Finale.. ovviamente è lo scontro + bello


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Peccato beccare l'Atletico ora. Sono l'unica squadra in grado di buttare fuori i gobbi, non perchè abbiano dei fenomeni ma perchè sono rognosissimi contro chiunque. Il resto è robetta, ma confido in Allegri


----------



## varvez (17 Dicembre 2018)

Per me esce la Roma e passa la Juventus purtroppo


----------



## 7vinte (17 Dicembre 2018)

Allegri è una garanzia, forza Atletico!


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.
> 
> Schalke 04-Manchester City
> Atletico Madrid-Juventus
> ...



E' la squadra più difficile che potessero incontrare. Non ci sono favoriti secondo me.


----------



## leviatano (17 Dicembre 2018)

se i gobbi non passano fanno un bel boom.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Griezmann 6 partite 4 goal 2 assist 
D.Costa 3 partite 1 goal 1 assist 
Saul 6 partite 1 goal 
Koke 5 partite 2 goal 1 assist 

Cr7 5 partite 1 goal 2 assist 
Mandzukic 5 partite 1 goal 
Dybala 5 partite 5 goal 

praticamente si sono arrampicati al solo Dybala ?
sapete che fine fa l'argentino delle partite che contano??
perché questa è come una Finale


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.
> 
> Schalke 04-Manchester City
> Atletico Madrid-Juventus
> ...


Due squadre che giocano esattamente lo stesso calcio , pratico fisico essenziale, quelli di Torino avranno una grossa gatta da pelare sulle palle inattive, una vittoria su rigore alla ultimo minuto su rigore ( possibilmente inesistente) sarebbe perfetto


----------



## 7vinte (17 Dicembre 2018)

Se non la vincono quest'anno...


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se non la vincono quest'anno...



Ma perché dovrebbe essere certo vincerla? Perché vale solo per noi? Io non capisco..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Due squadre che giocano esattamente lo stesso calcio , pratico fisico essenziale, quelli di Torino avranno una grossa gatta da pelare sulle palle inattive, una vittoria su rigore alla ultimo minuto su rigore ( possibilmente inesistente) sarebbe perfetto



difficile... c'è il Var dagli Ottavi in poi e non ci saranno i Mazzoleni,Damato,Rocchi,Doveri,Tagliavento,Orsato davanti allo schermo


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.
> 
> Schalke 04-Manchester City
> Atletico Madrid-Juventus
> ...



Se la lurida fogna torinese sfanga questo turno ci possiamo rassegnare.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma perché dovrebbe essere certo vincerla? Perché vale solo per noi? Io non capisco..



perché le altre non spendono 30 mln d'ingaggio pur di cercarla di vincerla neee...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma perché dovrebbe essere certo vincerla? Perché vale solo per noi? Io non capisco..



Perchè siete l'unica squadra a essersi rinforzata mentre le altre si sono tutte indebolite?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se la lurida fogna torinese sfanga questo turno ci possiamo rassegnare.



ma perché ? City-PSG-Dortumnd-Barca-Real e una tra Liverpool e Bayer 
o mi vorresti dire che sono inferiori all'Atletico?

p.s. voglio vedere chi prende Perez a Gennaio


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2018)

La Juventus non andrà in ciabatte, faticherà, ma Cristina non può certo uscire agli ottavi. 
In effetti l'Atletico è una delle squadre più ostiche per Allegri, quindi passando il turno i gobbi hanno già una bella fetta di coppa in tasca. Prevedo 1-1 al Wanda, 0-0 o 1-0 a Torino. 

La Roma ha preso l'avversaria migliore ma la situazione a Trigoria non è favorevole. 
Per me vincono tipo 2-1 in casa e poi vanno fuori in Portogallo.


----------



## Cataldinho (17 Dicembre 2018)

La disfida degli ultracatenacciari, a quanto lo quotano l'arrivo ai rigori?


----------



## leviatano (17 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La Juventus non andrà in ciabatte, faticherà, ma Cristina non può certo uscire agli ottavi.
> In effetti l'Atletico è una delle squadre più ostiche per Allegri, quindi passando il turno i gobbi hanno già una bella fetta di coppa in tasca. Prevedo 1-1 al Wanda, 0-0 o 1-0 a Torino.
> 
> La Roma ha preso l'avversaria migliore ma la situazione a Trigoria non è favorevole.
> Per me vincono tipo 2-1 in casa e poi vanno fuori in Portogallo.



come Cristina che è stata espulsa alla prima giornata di Champions


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma perché ? City-PSG-Dortumnd-Barca-Real e una tra Liverpool e Bayer
> o mi vorresti dire che sono inferiori all'Atletico?
> 
> p.s. voglio vedere chi prende Perez a Gennaio



Te lo dico subito perché,eliminando l'atletico fanno fuori una delle 2 che li potrebbe eliminare(l'altra è il barca),la juve piscia in testa alle inglesi compreso il.city,al Psg e ovviamente al Real e al bayern ormai a fine corsa.O pensi che un Dortmund potrebbe eliminarli in un doppio confronto?


----------



## odasensei (17 Dicembre 2018)

State esagerando, ci sono almeno altre 3-4 squadre oltre l'Atletico che possono eliminare la Juve, soprattutto nella doppia sfida


----------



## Boomer (17 Dicembre 2018)

Nella doppia sfida l' Atletico è la peggior avversaria che si possa beccare , specie quest'anno.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> difficile... c'è il Var dagli Ottavi in poi e non ci saranno i Mazzoleni,Damato,Rocchi,Doveri,Tagliavento,Orsato davanti allo schermo


Una vittoria per atletico non x quelli di Torino che hai capito


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Dicembre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> State esagerando, ci sono almeno altre 3-4 squadre oltre l'Atletico che possono eliminare la Juve, soprattutto nella doppia sfida



Ovvio che ognuno abbia il proprio pensiero e sia da rispettare,ma per me nel doppio confronto le inglesi non elimineranno mai i gobbi perché troppo scarsi in difesa e tatticamente la juve se li mangia.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Dicembre 2018)

Occhio poi al fatto che la finale si gioca al Wanda Metropolitano, stadio dell'Atletico. Stimolo in più per la squadra di Simeone


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Dicembre 2018)

Purtroppo dobbiamo ammettere che per la Juve qualsiasi avversaria sarebbe stata agevole, anche l'Atletico non ha la forza per batterla a meno di suicidi della Juve


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2018)

il peggio che potevano beccare anche se fosse stato sorteggio integrale.
buono perchè dovranno essere già al 100% a febbraio e per vincere dovranno mantenerlo fino a maggio il che è più difficile.
l'atletico sarà cattivo al massimo. spero almeno che salti qualche rotula ahahahaha

beccando lo shalke di turno forse avrebbero fatto una diversa preparazione. 

la roma non la commento neanche fa solo ridere. esce 90%


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Dicembre 2018)

E comunque,va bene il gufare,ma voglio vedere quando torneremo a commentare un nostro sorteggio per gli ottavi di Champions,mi manca da morire,a me come a tutti quei tifosi di vecchia generazione che hanno visto ogni tipo di vittoria.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Dicembre 2018)

Non credo che l'Atletico abbia speranze, sono inferiori in tutto alla Juventus attuale a parte forse la garra (charrua ). Resta comunque una sfida difficile per i gobbi, se passano avranno un boost al morale non indifferente.
Gli interisti stanno già cominciando ad accendere ceri al Cholo...


----------



## odasensei (17 Dicembre 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ovvio che ognuno abbia il proprio pensiero e sia da rispettare,ma per me nel doppio confronto le inglesi non elimineranno mai i gobbi perché troppo scarsi in difesa e tatticamente la juve se li mangia.



Allegri si mangia Guardiola tatticamente?! 
Ma pure Klopp eh, che ha un modo di giocare difficile da affrontare per tutti
Come se fosse facile poi andare a fare risultato in Inghilterra, soprattutto se l'andata si gioca da loro


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Allegri si mangia Guardiola tatticamente?!
> Ma pure Klopp eh, che ha un modo di giocare difficile da affrontare per tutti
> Come se fosse facile poi andare a fare risultato in Inghilterra, soprattutto se l'andata si gioca da loro



a liverpool se becchi la giornata giusta rischi di incassarne 4 o 5. chiunque


----------



## Goro (17 Dicembre 2018)

L'Atletico ha l'unica difesa paragonabile a quella bianconera per solidità, per quello sono più pericolosi delle inglesi che al confronto sono ballerine


----------



## Schism75 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque guardando il livello degli ottavi, se davvero noi vogliamo andare in champions, o cambia qualcosa di importante, o becchiamo severamente delle scoppole in maniera vergognosa.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> perché le altre non spendono 30 mln d'ingaggio pur di cercarla di vincerla neee...



Si ma cosa vuol dire? La certezza di vincerla non ce l’hai manco se compro Messi oltre a Ronaldo 
Fare passare la Champions come un torneo qualunque dove è certo che possa vincere una squadra piuttosto che un’altra.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Perchè siete l'unica squadra a essersi rinforzata mentre le altre si sono tutte indebolite?



Il barca ti sembra debole? Il city pure?
E poi questo se mi consenti vuol dire poco


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma cosa vuol dire? La certezza di vincerla non ce l’hai manco se compro Messi oltre a Ronaldo
> Fare passare la Champions come un torneo qualunque dove è certo che possa vincere una squadra piuttosto che un’altra.



La certezza non ce l'ha nessuno. Il punto è che se non ce la fate quest'anno vi potete andare a nascondere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.
> 
> Schalke 04-Manchester City
> Atletico Madrid-Juventus
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Si tolgono subito l'Atletico dalle palle. Pazzesco.



Vabbe dai però scusa se beccano un sorteggio easy hanno fortuna, se lo beccano durissimo non va bene uguale..così passiamo per rosiconi..

In realtà è il sorteggio peggiore per loro, l'Atletico è la peggior bestia per i gobbi perché li costringeranno a giocare, cosa che la Juve non ama..

Era un test che aspettavo da anni per la juve..spero davvero perdano!


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> La certezza non ce l'ha nessuno. Il punto è che se non ce la fate quest'anno vi potete andare a nascondere.



E certo dobbiamo andare a nasconderci..
Il punto è questo...perche?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.
> 
> Schalke 04-Manchester City
> Atletico Madrid-Juventus
> ...



Sorteggio complicato per la Juve, hanno pescato una delle squadre piu' ostiche. Per quanto riguarda la Roma, bisogna vedere come ci arriva a questa sfida, ora come ora questo Porto li butta fuori. 

Interessante poi la sfida tra Liverpool e Bayern.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> L'Atletico ha l'unica difesa paragonabile a quella bianconera per solidità, per quello sono più pericolosi delle inglesi che al confronto sono ballerine



in champions la difesa della juve non si è mai diostrata affidabile in questi anni


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Te lo dico subito perché,eliminando l'atletico fanno fuori una delle 2 che li potrebbe eliminare(l'altra è il barca),la juve piscia in testa alle inglesi compreso il.city,al Psg e ovviamente al Real e al bayern ormai a fine corsa.O pensi che un Dortmund potrebbe eliminarli in un doppio confronto?



per me tutti si possono eliminare in un doppio confronto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Una vittoria per atletico non x quelli di Torino che hai capito



difficile comunque  
se mettono il VAR poi sbagliano son dei fetenti hahaha


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ovvio che ognuno abbia il proprio pensiero e sia da rispettare,ma per me nel doppio confronto le inglesi non elimineranno mai i gobbi perché troppo scarsi in difesa e tatticamente la juve se li mangia.



il Liverpool mi sembra migliorato..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E certo dobbiamo andare a nasconderci..
> Il punto è questo...perche?



Perché Marotta ai tempi ha detto che non si nascondevano 
con CR7, si dovrà puntare al trionfo: "Ronaldo? Siamo tra le favorite, non ci dobbiamo nascondere, è stata una operazione straordinaria e abbiamo voluto alzare il livello qualitativo della squadra"

la domanda e "perché ora ti nascondi dopo queste frasi pubbliche?"
hanno voluto alzare il livello x il campionato vero? 
basta fare 2 + 2 
dare 30 mln all'anno a un 33enne eh...
non mi dite che non è x tentare di vincere subito haha

oppure sperate che vi porti (a tentare ) di vincere la coppa fino a fine contratto!?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E certo dobbiamo andare a nasconderci..
> Il punto è questo...perche?



Perche avete chiaramente fatto l'all-in per vincere la Champions League che non vincete da 30 anni e dimostrare che non siete dei ladri che vincono solo nel campionato italiano.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Perché Marotta ai tempi ha detto che non si nascondevano
> con CR7, si dovrà puntare al trionfo: "Ronaldo? Siamo tra le favorite, non ci dobbiamo nascondere, è stata una operazione straordinaria e abbiamo voluto alzare il livello qualitativo della squadra"
> 
> la domanda e "perché ora ti nascondi dopo queste frasi pubbliche?"



Io non mi nascondo. Trovo ridicolo il dire che la dobbiamo vincere per forza...una competizione che ha dinamiche tutte sue, che tu dovresti conoscere bene e sai che a volte basta un dettaglio per passare dalla gloria all’infamia e viceversa.
Io capisco che dobbiate gufare e ci sta ma non si può dire che la si deve vincere per forza se non è l’inferno. City e psg allora non dovrebbero manco più esistere


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Perche avete chiaramente fatto l'all-in per vincere la Champions League che non vincete da 30 anni e dimostrare che non siete dei ladri che vincono solo nel campionato italiano.



Ho già risposto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non mi nascondo. Trovo ridicolo il dire che la dobbiamo vincere per forza...una competizione che ha dinamiche tutte sue, che tu dovresti conoscere bene e sai che a volte basta un dettaglio per passare dalla gloria all’infamia e viceversa.
> Io capisco che dobbiate gufare e ci sta ma non si può dire che la si deve vincere per forza se non è l’inferno. City e psg allora non dovrebbero manco più esistere



forse non hai capito che il grosso dell'inferno lo farete voi? 

noi accompagneremmo soltanto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Perche avete chiaramente fatto l'all-in per vincere la Champions League che non vincete da 30 anni e dimostrare che non siete dei ladri che vincono solo nel campionato italiano.



quello lo dimostreranno quando avranno un rapporto vittorie/partecipazioni simile a quello di una squadra almeno decente. una vittoria in croce su 3000 tentativi la può fare anche la viterbese


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> City e psg allora non dovrebbero manco più esistere



casualmente hai citato proprietari sceicchi eh.. 
la Juve pur ricca non aveva mai superato certi standard

invece questi qui hanno da subito capovolto una rosa appena entrati 
tra altro con tanti acquisti sbagliati... per non parlare degli allenatori del PSG 
Inglese invece si è ravveduto prima... Pellegrini


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quello lo dimostreranno quando avranno un rapporto vittorie/partecipazioni simile a quello di una squadra almeno decente. una vittoria in croce su 3000 tentativi la può fare anche la viterbese



7 finali non sono proprio nulla.
Poi oh e se non la vinciamo dobbiamo nasconderci 
Se la vinciamo siamo la viterbese


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> casualmente hai citato proprietari sceicchi eh..
> la Juve pur ricca non aveva mai superato certi standard
> 
> invece questi qui hanno da subito capovolto una rosa appena entrati
> con tra altro tanti acquisti sbagliati...



Io ho citato 2 delle squadre che vengono definite da anni ogni anno tra le favorite assolute.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> 7 finali non sono proprio nulla.
> Poi oh e se non la vinciamo dobbiamo nasconderci
> Se la vinciamo siamo la viterbese



per ora siete peggio quindi vi auguro almeno di raggiungerla


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per ora siete peggio quindi vi auguro almeno di raggiungerla



Addirittura peggio? Ehhh la peppa


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Addirittura peggio? Ehhh la peppa



A livello internazionale, sì.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

cmq vorrei ricordare che alla Finale Atletico- Real 
quello del famoso rigore fallito da Griezmann 

bhe in quella finale come gioco avrebbe stra meritato Atletico Madrid
veniva definita una squadra con un non gioco.. che pensava a far giocare male le altre 
bhe si sbagliavano.. e addirittura aggiunge D.Costa 

non scordiamoci che in questi anni Simeone le Finali le c'entra 
solo che le perdeva... l'anno scorso almeno ha vinto Europa League 
e quest'anno la Supercoppa Europea.. contro invincibile Real


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io ho citato 2 delle squadre che vengono definite da anni ogni anno tra le favorite assolute.



Però per me citate a sproposito..il City solo da quest'anno può competere davvero..il PSG per me no..

A volte si nascondono coi nomi altisonanti di 2-3 fenomeni (o presunti tali) le lacune della rosa..

Per me la Juve è avanti parecchio a tutte..giusto il Barca sta sul vostro livello..soprattutto perché hanno Messi


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però per me citate a sproposito..il City solo da quest'anno può competere davvero..il PSG per me no..
> 
> A volte si nascondono coi nomi altisonanti di 2-3 fenomeni (o presunti tali) le lacune della rosa..
> 
> Per me la Juve è avanti parecchio a tutte..giusto il Barca sta sul vostro livello..soprattutto perché hanno Messi



Per me city e psg per tanti motivi non sono pronte per vincere la cl
Però è innegabile che per tutti passano per 2 super squadroni che da anni devono vincere la coppa. 
Che la juve sia più forte non c’è dubbio e ti dico che è tra le prime 3 con barca e real ma questo non vuol dire vincerls per forsa e lo sai.


----------



## Goro (17 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Perche avete chiaramente fatto l'all-in per vincere la Champions League che non vincete da 30 anni e dimostrare che non siete dei ladri che vincono solo nel campionato italiano.



E' la loro ossessione, più smentiscono questa verità più prende forza : A cominciare da Agnelli e scendendo giù nell'organigramma fino ad arrivare nello spogliatoio a CR7. Ad ogni finale persa, aumenta l'audacia delle mosse della dirigenza bianconera. CR7 è il culmine, nessuno si era mai azzardato a dare 30 milioni netti in Italia a qualcuno più tutte le altre cifre più l'allontanamento di Marotta ora che era vicino alla gloria europea dopo tutti questi anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me city e psg per tanti motivi non sono pronte per vincere la cl
> Però è innegabile che per tutti passano per 2 super squadroni che da anni devono vincere la coppa.
> Che la juve sia più forte non c’è dubbio e ti dico che è tra le prime 3 con barca e real ma *questo non vuol dire vincerls per forsa e lo sai*.



Per me è una questione di percezione..ovvio che la certezza non può esistere, ma siamo onesti, se quest'anno la Juventus non vincesse la Champions è innegabile che la delusione di tifosi e società sarebbe enorme.

Il fatto che sembrerebbe un fallimento credo la dica lunga sulle aspettative che ci sono.

Sul City secondo me quest'anno possono dire la loro..Guardiola li sta trasformando in una squadra vera

Il Real non so perché sia ancora citato..per me senza regali arbitrali rischiano già con l'Ajax


----------



## ignaxio (17 Dicembre 2018)

Juve - Atletico è una finale anticipata.. 

anzi.. si gioca proprio nello stadio della Finale..

...e che fanno i gobbi in finale?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.
> 
> Schalke 04-Manchester City
> Atletico Madrid-Juventus
> ...



Solitamente allegri gioca sull'avversario, e ora che ha beccato uno come simeone il cui unico fine è far giocare male gli avversari???
Di certo non vincerà lo spettacolo.
Si delineano due battaglie e/o due partite a scacchi.


----------



## jacky (17 Dicembre 2018)

È un vantaggio enorme per la Juventus giocare la prima fuori, per me passerà.
A casa la Roma, sempre che non cambia allenatore perché ieri sera ha concesso 8-10 palle comode al Genoa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> È un vantaggio enorme per la Juventus giocare la prima fuori, per me passerà.
> A casa la Roma, sempre che non cambia allenatore perché ieri sera ha concesso 8-10 palle comode al Genoa.



Dico la mia.. per me è un vantaggio enorme se all'andata prendi un risultato positivo se no è indifferente..
anzi uscirne già con 1 a 0 contro potrebbe essere un serio problema con Atletico


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me è una questione di percezione..ovvio che la certezza non può esistere, ma siamo onesti, se quest'anno la Juventus non vincesse la Champions è innegabile che la delusione di tifosi e società sarebbe enorme.
> 
> Il fatto che sembrerebbe un fallimento credo la dica lunga sulle aspettative che ci sono.
> 
> ...


Io sono convinto che con allegri non la vinceremo mai e soprattutto le finali perse fanno capire che fino a quando la Juve non cambierà mentalità avrà sempre difficoltà in Europa


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che con allegri non la vinceremo mai e soprattutto le finali perse fanno capire che fino a quando la Juve non cambierà mentalità avrà sempre difficoltà in Europa



Però onestamente non capisco come si possa incolpare allegri..ha raggiunto anche in europa il top dei risultati..avete perso due finali con squadre che vi erano oggettivamente superiori..

In Italia viene da 4 double consecutivi..un dominio talmente imbarazzante che sta allontanando un po' tutti dal calcio..

Credo ci sia troppo accanimento contro Allegri..per me un anno fa ha portato a scuola il tanto idolatrato Zidane al Bernabeu e solo la sfortuna ha permesso al Real di salvarsi..

Per me allegri è nei top 5 al mondo oggi


----------



## sunburn (17 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Solitamente allegri gioca sull'avversario, e ora che ha beccato uno come simeone il cui unico fine è far giocare male gli avversari???
> Di certo non vincerà lo spettacolo.
> Si delineano due battaglie e/o due partite a scacchi.


La penso come te.

Quindi finirà 3 a 3 all'andata e 5-4 al ritorno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Solitamente allegri gioca sull'avversario, e ora che ha beccato uno come simeone il cui unico fine è far giocare male gli avversari???
> Di certo non vincerà lo spettacolo.
> Si delineano due battaglie e/o due partite a scacchi.



Oppure finirà come molte altre volte, con Allegri che si mette in tasca l'ennesimo allenatore super top

Io credo Simeone sia un grande ma Allegri è più furbo e la preparerà meglio


----------



## sunburn (17 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però onestamente non capisco come si possa incolpare allegri..ha raggiunto anche in europa il top dei risultati..avete perso due finali con squadre che vi erano oggettivamente superiori..
> 
> In Italia viene da 4 double consecutivi..un dominio talmente imbarazzante che sta allontanando un po' tutti dal calcio..
> 
> ...


Andarci vicino conta sola a bocce.


----------



## sunburn (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che con allegri non la vinceremo mai e soprattutto le finali perse fanno capire che fino a quando la Juve non cambierà mentalità avrà sempre difficoltà in Europa


Ai tempi del Milan ho sempre pensato che con Allegri non avremmo mai vinto la Champions(ai tempi pensavamo ancora a quello..). A noi è successo di tutto e vabbé... Però anche alla Juventus ho visto lo stesso Allegri del Milan, a parte due partite. Vedremo quest'anno se metterà a frutto l'esperienza che dovrebbe aver maturato. Senza contare il fattore Cristiano Ronaldo che molti problemi li risolve.
Di certo la Champions non è facile da vincere, ma con un'eliminazione agli ottavi o ai quarti, a fine stagione credo che qualche testa salterà.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però onestamente non capisco come si possa incolpare allegri..ha raggiunto anche in europa il top dei risultati..avete perso due finali con squadre che vi erano oggettivamente superiori..
> 
> In Italia viene da 4 double consecutivi..un dominio talmente imbarazzante che sta allontanando un po' tutti dal calcio..
> 
> ...



Credo quella rimonta sfiorata sia stata però anche enfatizzata e a volte ci si scorda fosse la gara di ritorno.
Allegri che avrebbe portato a scuola zidane non è quello che a torino ne aveva preso 3?
A conti fatti sul risultato in parità l'ha vinta zidane sia all'andata che al ritorno.
E' il bello del calcio : ognuno la vede a modo sua.
Allegri è bravo e rappresenta alla grande la vecchia scuola italiana per il modo di intendere il calcio e di stare in campo.
Potrebbe benissimo esser definito il capello dei giorni nostri.
Devo riconoscere che si sta anche evolvendo nonostante una tendenza ancora troppo forte a tenere ben saldo il piede sul freno.
Se non altro ora schiera terzini di spinta ma deve crescere ancora molto per raggiungere i mostri sacri italiani della panchina.
Le vittorie nazionali contano ma fino a un certo punto visto il divario abissale tra la squadra che allena e le avversarie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Andarci vicino conta sola a bocce.



Si certo..ma sto detto conta solo per Allegri..per quel perdente nato di Klopp ad esempio si grida al miracolo anche se ha già perso tre finali internazionali...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Credo quella rimonta sfiorata sia stata però anche enfatizzata e a volte ci si scorda fosse la gara di ritorno.
> Allegri che avrebbe portato a scuola zidane non è quello che a torino ne aveva preso 3?



Ricordiamo come si è svolta la gara di andata..la Juve ha preso gol dopo mezzo minuto ma è comunque stata in partita al 100% fino a che CR7 non ha segnato in rovesciata da fuori area..
Da lì ci sono stati 20 minuti circa di confusione totale (giustificata per me) e potevano prenderne altri 3..

Alla fine però io credo sia appunto più difficile preparare il ritorno sapendo di dover vincere 3-0 a Madrid..la Juve lo stava facendo e il Real se l'è fatta sotto di brutto...oggi leggo di favole che parlano di un Real che in realtà ha controllato il match..ma per favore..basta andarsi a rileggere i commenti DURANTE la partita anche in questo forum..

PS: chiedo scusa se difendo Allegri ma è dai tempi del Milan che non mando giù che sia ritenuto un incapace


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E certo dobbiamo andare a nasconderci..
> Il punto è questo...perche?



In italia: "la juve vince perché ruba ed ha il fatturato più alto quindi squadra migliore"

In europa:"la juve ha il fatturato metà di quello di Barcellona e real, ma se.non vince deve nascondersi"

Ok.

"Voi date 30 mil ad un giocatore pur di vincerla"

Neymar, griezmann, messi e compagnia invece prendono 1 mln a testa no?


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che con allegri non la vinceremo mai e soprattutto le finali perse fanno capire che fino a quando la Juve non cambierà mentalità avrà sempre difficoltà in Europa



Che senso ha guardarle? Farti il sangue amaro a che pro visto che sai già che usciremo?

Sorteggio ostico, ma la Juve è superiore, non capisco tutto questo allarmismo, onestamente non mi fanno paura.

Se usciremo vorrà dire che saranno stati più bravi e stop.

Poi se puntiamo a vincerla ed abbiamo paura dell'atletico, eddai sum


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ai tempi del Milan ho sempre pensato che con Allegri non avremmo mai vinto la Champions(ai tempi pensavamo ancora a quello..). A noi è successo di tutto e vabbé... Però anche alla Juventus ho visto lo stesso Allegri del Milan, a parte due partite. Vedremo quest'anno se metterà a frutto l'esperienza che dovrebbe aver maturato. Senza contare il fattore Cristiano Ronaldo che molti problemi li risolve.
> Di certo la Champions non è facile da vincere, ma con un'eliminazione agli ottavi o ai quarti, a fine stagione credo che qualche testa salterà.



Vincente o perdente, a fine stagione allegri saluterà, su questo non ho il minimo dubbio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> In italia: "la juve vince perché ruba ed ha il fatturato più alto quindi squadra migliore"
> 
> In europa:"la juve ha il fatturato metà di quello di Barcellona e real, ma se.non vince deve nascondersi"
> 
> ...



non è difficile da capire che per alcuni club è routine 
mentre alla Juve un fatto straordinario... 
oppure pensi che i dirigenti di PSG City e Barca si riuniscono tutti insieme x convalidare la fattibilità dell'acquisto di un calciatore?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo come si è svolta la gara di andata..la Juve ha preso gol dopo mezzo minuto ma è comunque stata in partita al 100% fino a che CR7 non ha segnato in rovesciata da fuori area..
> Da lì ci sono stati 20 minuti circa di confusione totale (giustificata per me) e potevano prenderne altri 3..
> 
> Alla fine però io credo sia appunto più difficile preparare il ritorno sapendo di dover vincere 3-0 a Madrid..la Juve lo stava facendo e il Real se l'è fatta sotto di brutto...oggi leggo di favole che parlano di un Real che in realtà ha controllato il match..ma per favore..basta andarsi a rileggere i commenti DURANTE la partita anche in questo forum..
> ...



Beh insomma se ci mettiamo ad analizzare i risultati anche come arrivano allora devi esser anche onesto e riconoscere che contro il tottenham la juve tra andata e ritorno la palla l'ha vista quasi mai, è stata presa a pallonate letteralmente e poi passa il turno giocando si e no 10' tra andata e ritorno.
Dove inizia la capacità? Dove finisce la speculazione?
Allegri non è incapace ma resta un meraviglioso speculatore, uno che prima pensa a non prenderle e guarda e aspetta la mossa avversaria.
Non che sia da criticare un allenatore cosi, anzi, la scuola italiana ha fatto le sue fortune su questi concetti calcistici.
Ad allegri manca un ultimo step per consacrarsi a grandi livelli e forse credo sia anche quello che gli ha impedito di arrivare in vetta all'europa.
Se mi posso permettere di dire la mia a livello tattico credo che allegri non sappia inculcare il concetto del palleggio e del possesso palla alla sua squadra, è un concetto sul quale lavora poco e forse non è nelle sue corde. Quando la gara si mette male i suoi vanno in barca e non hanno un gioco al quale appigliarsi.
Nè al milan nè alla juve ho visto le sue squadre gestire i momenti tenendo palla.
In questo ad esempio ancelotti è molto superiore.


----------



## Pitermilanista (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.
> 
> Schalke 04-Manchester City
> Atletico Madrid-Juventus
> ...



Ultimamente ho visto solo la partita contro l'Inter, parlando di Juve. Se giocano come quella sera, non hanno alcuna speranza contro l'Atletico. 
Mi pare un squadra sparagnina che si affida a qualche lampo, ma le è toccata la squadra più sparagnina d'Europa per antonomasia, una squadra d'acciaio, con lampi ugualmente se non più accecanti (Griezmann+Diego Costa non sono certo inferiori a Cristiano+Dybala).

Io dico che escono.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

posso dire che Allegri c'ha provato a darle un gioco..
(vi ricordate il pessimo inizio che fece?) 
però le ha perse tutte ed è ritornato alla solita base..
cioè tutti indietro e contropiede.. 
tanto con una giocata del singolo o una ripartenza andiamo in vantaggio..
poi ha sempre l'assicura a portata di mano..


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque se non sbaglio diego costa non ci sarà


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh insomma se ci mettiamo ad analizzare i risultati anche come arrivano allora devi esser anche onesto e riconoscere che contro il tottenham la juve tra andata e ritorno la palla l'ha vista quasi mai, è stata presa a pallonate letteralmente e poi passa il turno giocando si e no 10' tra andata e ritorno.
> Dove inizia la capacità? Dove finisce la speculazione?
> Allegri non è incapace ma resta un meraviglioso speculatore, uno che prima pensa a non prenderle e guarda e aspetta la mossa avversaria.
> Non che sia da criticare un allenatore cosi, anzi, la scuola italiana ha fatto le sue fortune su questi concetti calcistici.
> ...



Allegri ha quel suo credo calcistico lì..lo si può criticare tatticamente e va bene (anche se poi il suo lo sa applicare, non è sacchi e mai lo sarà, e credo nemmeno gli importi)..ma a me da fastidio quando lo si definisce perdente..ma perdente come?
Ha un palmares che conta 5 scudetti, 4 coppe italia, 2 supercoppe e 2 finali di champions..


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allegri ha quel suo credo calcistico lì..lo si può criticare tatticamente e va bene (anche se poi il suo lo sa applicare, non è sacchi e mai lo sarà, e credo nemmeno gli importi)..ma a me da fastidio quando lo si definisce perdente..ma perdente come?
> Ha un palmares che conta 5 scudetti, 4 coppe italia, 2 supercoppe e 2 finali di champions..



Su di Allegri resta sempre il dubbio che non sia capace di dare quel quid in più alla squadra per arrivare all'obiettivo grazie a quello che ci mette lui.
Credo sia questo il pensiero comune.
Allegri pensa e insegna calcio in modo semplice, per lui sono i giocatori i protagonisti e si concentra tantissimo sulla tecnica e sulla tattica che ne consegue nelle due fasi.
Difficilmente lo vedi lavorare su schemi o altro che sia farina del suo sacco.
Allenasse il milan , giusto per fare un esempio, sta certo che negli ultimi 25 metri difficilmente vedresti un calcio migliore di quello che pratichiamo ora.
Mou col porto e con l'inter ci è riuscito a portare la squadra a fare l'impresa sportiva.
Ad allegri non riesce, ne di nervi nè di talento.
Ha scelto di non essere un nuovo sacchi e allora faccia l'impresa alla mou se vuole consacrarsi.
Un allenatore può far la differenza sulla testa e non solo sugli schemi.
La juve che contro il real in finale si è sciolta nel secondo tempo come neve al sole , perdendo poi per 4-1, è emblematica di quel 'vorrei ma non ci riesco'.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Comunque se non sbaglio diego costa non ci sarà



si è operato a Dicembre per il piede 
dicono ritornerà a ridosso degli Ottavi 
quindi x me se vi va bene.. salta solo Andata

p.s. appena letto che nel nuovo stadio 
sono imbattuti sia in Champions che in Campionato


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> si è operato a Dicembre per il piede
> dicono ritornerà a ridosso degli Ottavi
> quindi x me se vi va bene.. salta solo Andata
> 
> ...



Che gufata, vedrai che la sfangano.


----------



## Manue (17 Dicembre 2018)

Bella doppia sfida, la Juventus la conosciamo bene, se l’avversario va a 10, loro vanno a 11... hanno questa capacità di aumentare la loro forza quel tanto che basta per essere superiore all’avversario. 
Ricordo che le prime partite di champions dove attuavano il pressing alto, beh mi aspetto questo dagli ottavi in poi, riconquista palla nella metà campo avversaria... grandi palleggiatori l’Atletico non li ha. 
Dal canto suo l’Atletico è molto fisico, verranno fuori due partire tipo il derby di Torino, pressing di 20 giocatori... 

Io non so come finirà, ricordo solo l’Atletico dei tempi d’oro, poi sono calati... vedremo. 

La loro fortuna sarà se gioca Kalinic al posto di Costa... tuttavia da qui a febbraio può succedere di tutto. 

La mia fortuna invece è che se anche fanno triplete. me ne frego... l’importante è che noi arriviamo entro le prime 4, è fondamentale per il nostro futuro


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Su di Allegri resta sempre il dubbio che non sia capace di dare quel quid in più alla squadra per arrivare all'obiettivo grazie a quello che ci mette lui.
> Credo sia questo il pensiero comune.
> Allegri pensa e insegna calcio in modo semplice, per lui sono i giocatori i protagonisti e si concentra tantissimo sulla tecnica e sulla tattica che ne consegue nelle due fasi.
> Difficilmente lo vedi lavorare su schemi o altro che sia farina del suo sacco.
> ...



Altri tempi quelli della champions dell'inter, le squadre forti erano la metà, basti guardare il bayern finalista che formazione aveva, oggi si fermerebbe agli ottavi,.forse.

City, psg, bayern, atletico, liverpool, real erano poca roba.

Oggi vincere la.CL è oggettivamente molto.complesso


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> si è operato a Dicembre per il piede
> dicono ritornerà a ridosso degli Ottavi
> quindi x me se vi va bene.. salta solo Andata
> 
> ...



C'è sempre una prima volta  eventualmente ce la giocheremo a torino.

Ripeto se abbiamo paura dell'atletico ciao core


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Altri tempi quelli della champions dell'inter, le squadre forti erano la metà, basti guardare il bayern finalista che formazione aveva, oggi si fermerebbe agli ottavi,.forse.
> 
> City, psg, bayern, atletico, liverpool, real erano poca roba.
> 
> Oggi vincere la.CL è oggettivamente molto.complesso



Superare quel barca è stata un'impresa.
Certo, ha parcheggiato il bus ma ce l'ha fatta.
In quel caso l'allenatore ha dato un'impronta che ha annullato il gap tecnico.
Tornando ai giorni d'oggi : oggi cr7 è in squadra con voi. Vediamo come se la gioca allegri da favoriti quali siete.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> si è operato a Dicembre per il piede
> dicono ritornerà a ridosso degli Ottavi
> quindi x me se vi va bene.. salta solo Andata
> 
> ...



quest'anno?
perché sicuramente lo scorso anno Conte con il Chelsea espugnò il Wanda


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però onestamente non capisco come si possa incolpare allegri..ha raggiunto anche in europa il top dei risultati..avete perso due finali con squadre che vi erano oggettivamente superiori..
> 
> In Italia viene da 4 double consecutivi..un dominio talmente imbarazzante che sta allontanando un po' tutti dal calcio..
> 
> ...


Allegri ha un modo di impostare la squadra che è l’antitesi della Champions.
Le finali non sono solo merito suo ma merito di un grande gruppo che non è mai stato libero di esprimersi al massimo. Real juve? Lui ha preso 3 pere in casa dal real e al ritorno è per colpa della sua codardia che siamo usciti. Ne ha fatte di castronerie, vedi il doppio confronto col Bayern, col tottenham, la disastrosa finale col real dove non ci ha capito nulla, gironi passati per il rotto della cuffia contro squadrette e potrei continuare.
Lui e la mentalità perenne della Juve non mi fanno mai stare tranquillo in Europa 



sunburn ha scritto:


> Ai tempi del Milan ho sempre pensato che con Allegri non avremmo mai vinto la Champions(ai tempi pensavamo ancora a quello..). A noi è successo di tutto e vabbé... Però anche alla Juventus ho visto lo stesso Allegri del Milan, a parte due partite. Vedremo quest'anno se metterà a frutto l'esperienza che dovrebbe aver maturato. Senza contare il fattore Cristiano Ronaldo che molti problemi li risolve.
> Di certo la Champions non è facile da vincere, ma con un'eliminazione agli ottavi o ai quarti, a fine stagione credo che qualche testa salterà.



Guarda, che là si vinca o si perda io sono tranquillo perché lui non ci sarà più. Io e te abbiamo lo stesso pensiero su allegri. Per me non la vincerà mai


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Superare quel barca è stata un'impresa.
> Certo, ha parcheggiato il bus ma ce l'ha fatta.
> In quel caso l'allenatore ha dato un'impronta che ha annullato il gap tecnico.
> Tornando ai giorni d'oggi : oggi cr7 è in squadra con voi. Vediamo come se la gioca allegri da favoriti quali siete.



Io sono fiducioso, ritengo l'atletico la sesta-settima forza della competizione, poi non sempre vince la più forte e quindi possiamo anche andare a casa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quest'anno?
> perché sicuramente lo scorso anno Conte con il Chelsea espugnò il Wanda



Ovviamente ogni stagione a una storia a se...
quindi si quest'anno


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Io sono fiducioso, ritengo l'atletico la sesta-settima forza della competizione, poi non sempre vince la più forte e quindi possiamo anche andare a casa



Per i books siete la terza forza dietro city e barca.
L'atletico è l'ottava forza


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per i books siete la terza forza dietro city e barca.
> L'atletico è l'ottava forza



Eh esatto, mi trovo più o meno in linea assolutamente


----------



## MarcoG (17 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Andarci vicino conta sola a bocce.



ahahhahahaahahhah

Allegri ha una fuoriserie, ma fuoriserie nel senso che gioca proprio con una squadra di un'altra categoria e da anni. Sinceramente non saprei dire dove iniziano e finiscono i suoi meriti. A me sembra un allenatore da 7. Vince quando deve, ogni tanto fa qualche cappellata, ma di base non raggiunge mai vette elevate sia nel gioco che nei risultati che non siano, diciamo "preventivabili" data la rosa e la società.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Io sono fiducioso, ritengo l'atletico la sesta-settima forza della competizione, poi non sempre vince la più forte e quindi possiamo anche andare a casa



addirittura? una squadra che negli ultimi anni è arrivata minimo ai Quarti 
e con delle Finali raggiunte in questo decennio... 
la stai sottovalutando troppo fidati..


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Edit


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> addirittura? una squadra che negli ultimi anni è arrivata minimo ai Quarti
> e con delle Finali raggiunte in questo decennio...
> la stai sottovalutando troppo fidati..



Noi invece? Non siamo da meno. È dura ma come noi teniamo loro, loro devono temere noi


----------



## MarcoG (17 Dicembre 2018)

L'atletico è brutto da beccare, brutto brutto. Dipenderà tutto dall'agonismo in campo e dalla preparazione delle partite. 
La rosa conta poco e niente. Se la juve gioca come con il Torino perde andata e ritorno. 

Il problema di queste partite è che sulla carta sono partite difficili ma abbordabili, e sono le peggiori perché rischi di trovarti un avversario in serata, con te che non lo sei, ed a quel punto tocca giocarsi la qualificazione alla pari sugli episodi, ma con il terrore di perdere da favoriti. Avrei preferito, fossi della juve, beccare subito un avversario tipo Real, Barcellona o PSG... ma sappiamo tutti che il PSG il Dio del calcio lo farà incontrare in finale...


----------



## leviatano (17 Dicembre 2018)

descrivi la poesia:

Diego Costa che tira manate alla bocca di Bonucci.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> In italia: "la juve vince perché ruba ed ha il fatturato più alto quindi squadra migliore"
> 
> In europa:"la juve ha il fatturato metà di quello di Barcellona e real, ma se.non vince deve nascondersi"
> 
> ...



Io credo sia una questione di gufaggio. È il tifo


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Che senso ha guardarle? Farti il sangue amaro a che pro visto che sai già che usciremo?
> 
> Sorteggio ostico, ma la Juve è superiore, non capisco tutto questo allarmismo, onestamente non mi fanno paura.
> 
> ...


È la nostra storia a farmi paura. Ci sono squadre che del sorteggio se ne fragano..
Io non so che già usciremo, so che non buone sensazioni, mettiamola cosi,.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ultimamente ho visto solo la partita contro l'Inter, parlando di Juve. Se giocano come quella sera, non hanno alcuna speranza contro l'Atletico.
> Mi pare un squadra sparagnina che si affida a qualche lampo, ma le è toccata la squadra più sparagnina d'Europa per antonomasia, una squadra d'acciaio, con lampi ugualmente se non più accecanti (Griezmann+Diego Costa non sono certo inferiori a Cristiano+Dybala).
> 
> Io dico che escono.



Come se noi fossimo dei cessi...


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Superare quel barca è stata un'impresa.
> Certo, ha parcheggiato il bus ma ce l'ha fatta.
> In quel caso l'allenatore ha dato un'impronta che ha annullato il gap tecnico.
> Tornando ai giorni d'oggi : oggi cr7 è in squadra con voi. Vediamo come se la gioca allegri da favoriti quali siete.



Il problema è che manco lo sa sfruttare cr
Ps sono d’accordo con te su tutti quello che dici su allegri.


----------



## leviatano (17 Dicembre 2018)

comunque, dopotutto, anche se i gobbi escono, possono dire che al Wanda ci sono stati.


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> addirittura? una squadra che negli ultimi anni è arrivata minimo ai Quarti
> e con delle Finali raggiunte in questo decennio...
> la stai sottovalutando troppo fidati..


Vero, ma l'anno scorso uscita in un girone con quarabag, chelsea e roma..


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> L'atletico è brutto da beccare, brutto brutto. Dipenderà tutto dall'agonismo in campo e dalla preparazione delle partite.
> La rosa conta poco e niente. Se la juve gioca come con il Torino perde andata e ritorno.
> 
> Il problema di queste partite è che sulla carta sono partite difficili ma abbordabili, e sono le peggiori perché rischi di trovarti un avversario in serata, con te che non lo sei, ed a quel punto tocca giocarsi la qualificazione alla pari sugli episodi, ma con il terrore di perdere da favoriti. Avrei preferito, fossi della juve, beccare subito un avversario tipo Real, Barcellona o PSG... ma sappiamo tutti che il PSG il Dio del calcio lo farà incontrare in finale...



Beh posso anche dirti che se l'atletico gioca come contro il.valladolid l'altro giorno(preso a pallonate) o contro il dortmund(gliene hanno rifilati 4) le prendono anche loro andata e ritorno.

Le singole partirw ora dicono molto poco


----------



## leviatano (17 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Beh posso anche dirti che se l'atletico gioca come contro il.valladolid l'altro giorno(preso a pallonate) o contro il dortmund(gliene hanno rifilati 4) le prendono anche loro andata e ritorno.
> 
> Le singole partirw ora dicono molto poco



Se giocate come contro Lo Young Boys e lo utd e come contro il Torino.
ogni partita fa storia a sè, i gironi sono totalmente diversi dalle fase eliminatorie.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Raga non avete calcolato che all'Atletico c'è anche #NK7 ergo sfiga garantita pensate ancora che per i ladri sia un problema?


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Dicembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Se giocate come contro Lo Young Boys e lo utd e come contro il Torino.
> ogni partita fa storia a sè, i gironi sono totalmente diversi dalle fase eliminatorie.



Eh, infatti intendevo dire proprio questo al tuo collega di tifo che sostebeva che se giochiamo come contro l'inter perdiamo andata e ritoeno


----------



## MarcoG (17 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Beh posso anche dirti che se l'atletico gioca come contro il.valladolid l'altro giorno(preso a pallonate) o contro il dortmund(gliene hanno rifilati 4) le prendono anche loro andata e ritorno.
> 
> Le singole partirw ora dicono molto poco



Non so perché sentite il bisogno di ribattere a tono ogni asserzione sulla juve. Comunque la tua risposta non è in tema, perché pensavo fosse assodato che l'Altetico è meno forte della juve. E' normale che perda e pareggi, mentre la Juve con il Toro ha anche vinto. Quello che sostenevo è che anche se sei più forte, e vai a giocare con una squadra tipo questa, puoi prenderle come se niente fosse se non ti impegni. Loro possono prenderle come niente fosse anche se si impegnano...


----------



## chicagousait (17 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Raga non avete calcolato che all'Atletico c'è anche #NK7 ergo sfiga garantita pensate ancora che per i ladri sia un problema?




NK7 ha segnato 3 gol in 4 partite.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non so perché sentite il bisogno di ribattere a tono ogni asserzione sulla juve. Comunque la tua risposta non è in tema, perché pensavo fosse assodato che l'Altetico è meno forte della juve. E' normale che perda e pareggi, mentre la Juve con il Toro ha anche vinto. Quello che sostenevo è che anche se sei più forte, e vai a giocare con una squadra tipo questa, puoi prenderle come se niente fosse se non ti impegni. Loro possono prenderle come niente fosse anche se si impegnano...



Hai perfettamente ragione e proprio di questo io mi spavento


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non so perché sentite il bisogno di ribattere a tono ogni asserzione sulla juve. Comunque la tua risposta non è in tema, perché pensavo fosse assodato che l'Altetico è meno forte della juve. E' normale che perda e pareggi, mentre la Juve con il Toro ha anche vinto. Quello che sostenevo è che anche se sei più forte, e vai a giocare con una squadra tipo questa, puoi prenderle come se niente fosse se non ti impegni. Loro possono prenderle come niente fosse anche se si impegnano...



Il ribattere e discutere è la base di un forum perdonami


----------



## MarcoG (17 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Il ribattere e discutere è la base di un forum perdonami



Tranquillo, ci siamo entrambi capiti, il tono è quello giusto da parte di entrambi. 
Non vedo l'orda di vedere queste partite, perché fra voi e la roma ci sarà da divertirsi.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Il ribattere e discutere è la base di un forum perdonami



Giù il cappello


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco gli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2018/2019.
> 
> Schalke 04-Manchester City
> Atletico Madrid-Juventus
> ...



Tranne City-Schalke e forse Barca-Lione vedo tutto molto aperto, vedremo meglio tra due mesi.


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Dicembre 2018)

Bookmakers danno juve 1,44 e atletico 2,60 per il passaggio del turno


----------

